# Jig Sizes



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

What size flutter jigs are preferred in this area of the gulf for fishing around the rigs and wrecks?


----------



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

I have heard every 100 grams is 100 foot...

100g=100ft
200g=200ft
300g=300ft...an so on...

I think its a pretty good rule of thumb. But if there's alot of current bump up the weight...

JI


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

usually 6 to 8 ounce jigs work. the exception is when the current is ripping. then you will need what ever weight will keep you some what vertical. even when fishing shallow waters for snappers the presentation needs to be vertical. i fish for tuna and it is not uncommon for my jig to be 6 or 7 hundred feet deep as i jig and the jig could be 200 gram or 500 gram depending on the current. with that said just remember that a 500 gram jig will wear you out if you actively work it try and fish it all night....rick


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

TwoBarTwo said:


> I have heard every 100 grams is 100 foot...
> 
> 100g=100ft
> 200g=200ft
> ...


With some boat handling and backtrolling, we can usually stick to that rule almost exactly. However the GS current has ripped all year and made it tough at time. But with any reasonable current or drift (2knots or less) the formula works very well.

The next step is to match that to your rod. ie 200g jig = 200g rated rod for the best action and enjoyment.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

we have alot of current over here around the delta at times. I use 150-300g and have never needed more than 300g down to 350ft or so.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

POC Transplant said:


> What size flutter jigs are preferred in this area of the gulf for fishing around the rigs and wrecks?


It depends on what you are fishing for, design of the jig, how deep, and how strong the current is. I have everything from 100g to 700g. 90% of my fishing is done with something between 150g and 450g.

The OTI 450g jumbo http://www.tackledirect.com/ocean-tackle-international-oti-1102-450-jumbo-jigs.html is a compact design that does a good job of punching through strong current allowing you to fish vertical close to the oil rig without getting blown out.

Its a lot of work if its not needed though. Something like the OTI jinkster in 200g http://www.tackledirect.com/ocean-tackle-international-oti-1103-200-jinkster-jigs.html does well too.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## krobro (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any recommendations on colors?


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

krobro said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on colors?


I dont know if it really matters. I mostly look for stuff that is going to flash good. My favorites are blue and silver or pink and silver.


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

Can someone explain this backtrolling thing to me bc I cant picture it. Maybe I need to see a video. I want to use the lightest jig possible for the current and depth that im fishing.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

pqd said:


> Can someone explain this backtrolling thing to me bc I cant picture it. Maybe I need to see a video. I want to use the lightest jig possible for the current and depth that im fishing.


I think backtrolling is actually not the right term for what he's talking about. Backtrolling is when you have your bow pointed into the current, and you are using your motor to slow your drift. Thus, your lure/jig is drifting faster than you are. We use this technique to fish for king salmon in the rivers in Alaska. The river's current causes your diving lure to pull down, while you are slowly backing down the river.

I believe power drifting is the proper term for what you'd be doing here, if I understand correctly. You'll use your motor to keep yourself drifting with your gear. You do what you have to do to keep it straight, depending on wind and current.


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

I read somewhere that they actually have their motors in reverse. So possibly just like what your talking about except with the stern into the current and one engine in reverse? That makes sense and allows the anglers to fish out of the cockpit.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

pqd said:


> Can someone explain this backtrolling thing to me bc I cant picture it. Maybe I need to see a video. I want to use the lightest jig possible for the current and depth that im fishing.


 holding your boat over or next to structure by keeping your stern into the current and or seas in reverse. much easier to control your boat in reverse with outboards than in forward because of the location of the motors. 
this can be dangerous in rough seas though.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

pqd said:


> I read somewhere that they actually have their motors in reverse. So possibly just like what your talking about except with the stern into the current and one engine in reverse? That makes sense and allows the anglers to fish out of the cockpit.


That is correct. Power drifting is the right term. Normally you will have to cut your motor a little to one side or the other. If you are getting a little blow back, thats ok as long as everyone is fishing parrallel to the side of the boat. If you have one side that is up under the boat, then you need to cut the motor over while in reverse to keep both sides fishing.


----------

